# Problems seeing peep in low-light condition - need advice!



## Half Draw (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm having a hard time being able to shoot my bow in low-light conditions, or at night. I just found this out this past weekend when I went to shoot at my target (at night) to see my new lighted nocks.

It's like the peep is too blurry. I tried to focus back on my peep, then focus back to my pins and target, but I couldn't seem to get focused on my peep. It's a pretty small peep, so I tried my looking through my brothers because it's bigger, but I couldn't see his either.

Anyone else have this issue? What's the deal here? I haven't been bowhunting very long and I'm glad I just found this out before I get a shot and can't make it because of poor lighting.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 18, 2011)

You can only shoot so late. At night you need to put a light on your target to see it. (spotlight on the pig) Most hunters use a 1/4" peep hole. You can drill it out a little but the bigger it gets the less precise your aiming is. Depending on where I'm at. (fields or bottoms)  I have a hard time shooting to 30 minutes after sunset. Thats the end of legal deer hunting hours. 7:00 is about sunset this time of year and I may make it to 7:20, maybe ?
My camcorder is filming in slow shutter mode too.


----------



## Half Draw (Oct 18, 2011)

bowanna said:


> You can only shoot so late. At night you need to put a light on your target to see it. (spotlight on the pig) Most hunters use a 1/4" peep hole. You can drill it out a little but the bigger it gets the less precise your aiming is. Depending on where I'm at. (fields or bottoms)  I have a hard time shooting to 30 minutes after sunset. Thats the end of legal deer hunting hours anyways.



In my case, this past weekend, we had a light setup on our target. We had a big splot light setup right under the targets shining up on them. Even with the targets well lit, I couldn't make out my peep!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 18, 2011)

In that situation you cant have light on your peep.
I have lights on my targets in my backyard. I have a harder time seeing the glowing fiber optic tip on my sights. 
I can see the stem but not the glowing tip. Haven't tried a lighted sight.


----------



## ssmith6 (Oct 18, 2011)

neat little trick i learned a couple of years ago for low light shooting or shooting hogs at night: For right handed shooters: Line up on your target just like you normally would take your head in the same line of sight and shift to the left so you are looking directly on the left outside edge of the peep.  Shift your pins to the right of what you want to hit on your target. Release.  Practice Practice Practice.  I can do this out to 40 yds and be dead on but for the longest time I could only do 20 yds.  Practice helps you develop how far to the right you need to hold your pins.  Left handers just do the opposite of this and hold left. Hope this helps with low light shooting but please dont try this without practicing it....especially on an animal because you have to learn to hold in the same plane and distance to hold off.


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 19, 2011)

I was told in that situation to practice, practice, practice. Keep practicing often with your shots. Look at your pins, target and peep in normal light. Make sure you have a kisser button on your string and a good anchor point. If you have your anchor point and kisser button lined up and your pin to the target your likely to have your peep lined up right in the middle. Think about it you line up 5 things in line for a shot, not just the three in your original question. If you don't have a kisser button, get one, they are cheap. In the end, if you don't feel comfortable enough with the shot, don't take it.

The blurry peep happens to me as well when I practice after dark with the spotlight. I think it is normal. Just get your daytime shots down good with a kisser and see if they then get better at night.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 19, 2011)

Why you practicing in the dark...with lights?


----------



## Jasper (Oct 19, 2011)

I got rid of my peep altogether and shoot one of these..........www.peepeliminator.com

I love it!


----------



## teamstevens (Oct 19, 2011)

Constant anchor point. Practice at a point blank target with your eyes closed to work on your form and anchor points. When I practice at night, I use a light that isn't that bright and put a glow tic on the target.


----------



## Half Draw (Oct 19, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Why you practicing in the dark...with lights?



Because that's the only time I get to shoot with my brother. Is there a law against practicing at night?


----------



## Skoal Brother (Oct 19, 2011)

Buy a bigger peep sight or switch to a crossbow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 20, 2011)

Longbow, no sights!


----------



## GeorgeShu (Oct 20, 2011)

Being age challenged and with failing eye sight, I also had problems with peep sights in low light conditions.

I solved that problem by using the following product:

http://muelleroptics.com/mqs12233mb

Works for me.

Another excellent alternative is:

http://www.burrisoptics.com/fastfire.html

I have the Mueller on my bow and FastFire on my turkey gun.  Deadly is all I can say.

Good luck how ever you go!


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 20, 2011)

Half Draw said:


> Because that's the only time I get to shoot with my brother. Is there a law against practicing at night?



Nope ...jus askin


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 20, 2011)

the type of peep has a lot to do with it too.  i cant stand a shurz a peep.  i've always been a tru peep shooter so when the string is at full draw, you have the correct angle to look through your peep hole.  

also it does help to have a solid anchor, and possibly another reference on your face to use.  the tip of my nose rests perfectly on my string when all is lined up.  also shooting with both eyes open during low light helps you to see the target better.  the problem in low light is your dominant eye focusing too much on your pins, then its very difficult to pick up the target at distance.  the other eye open helps with that scenario.  good luck.


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Oct 20, 2011)

I switched to this.....the claw version
https://www.sternerduttera.com/store/string_splitter_peep_sights.asp


----------

